# Interesting Chat at the LDS Cannery Today



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I stopped in to pick up a few things today, and the folks there were still talking about the canning sessions they did there yesterday.

Seems that the place was packed on Wednesday (canning day), and they did over 5000 cans in two sessions that lasted from 9:30 to 13:00. They were clearly overwhelmed by the sheer volume and were very talkative about the surprising volume.

OTOH, they were also out of several items I wanted probably due to the volume yesterday. 

Hint for those who don't go to one regularly: Thursdays are the best day to go since you can get the excess cans for the same price as the folks who actually did the canning. As reported before on another thread, health regulations require them to finish canning entire bags even if the folks doing the canning don't want the items.

The fellow helping me also commented that he thought I was saving back the right way by buying a little bit of this and a little bit of that. Seems that some overzealous person went in there recently and plopped done a grand for a bunch of preps all at once. That's how you get noticed and not in a good way.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

There are a couple of LDS temples in my area(north TX), but I've never heard of a cannery around here. I guess there's probably one around Dallas. I know a few farmers, so I'll probably just buy grains from them when they're harvesting/combining.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

zombieresponder said:


> There are a couple of LDS temples in my area(north TX), but I've never heard of a cannery around here. I guess there's probably one around Dallas. I know a few farmers, so I'll probably just buy grains from them when they're harvesting/combining.


No canneries around here either. We have friends who are farmers and have millions in wheat right now. Husband keeps telling me to get with them and just go get some. It's being held and dried in their huge grain bins. Do you guys think that will be OK? I mean, they'd give me all I wanted, I know that.

Marcus, you are lucky to have one of those near you. Wish I did!


----------



## sunny (Dec 26, 2010)

Yep looks like there's one near Dallas TX. For everyone else here's a list.

http://www.utahpreppers.com/utah-bulk-food-suppliers/us-lds-cannery-locations/


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link!! There is one in Jersey!!! Whooda thunk?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nothing in my area. Explains why I have never heard of such a place. My neighbors are LDS, I am gonna go over tomorrow and ask 'em why not!


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

DJgang,

We've been grinding wheat straight out of the combine for 35+ years now. That way, the grain elevator doesn't get the chance to put insecticide in it. Be sure of the KIND of wheat you are getting, though. Hard wheat is what you want for breads.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

zombieresponder said:


> There are a couple of LDS temples in my area(north TX), but I've never heard of a cannery around here. I guess there's probably one around Dallas. I know a few farmers, so I'll probably just buy grains from them when they're harvesting/combining.


It's a hour drive for me....and well worth it though the traffic reminded me why I live in the country.

BTW, if you go to to their website, you can also have it shipped to you though the selection is limited.
http://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Category3_715839595_10557_21158_-1_N_image_0


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmmm.... 1:45 to the nearest one to me. I think I already have most of what one would normally put in cans, anyway. They just do dry goods, right?


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

sunny said:


> Yep looks like there's one near Dallas TX. For everyone else here's a list.
> 
> http://www.utahpreppers.com/utah-bulk-food-suppliers/us-lds-cannery-locations/


Thank you so much for the link. I'm excited to see that there's one in Portland! This could open up a whole new world of preps for me.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

machinist said:


> DJgang,
> 
> We've been grinding wheat straight out of the combine for 35+ years now. That way, the grain elevator doesn't get the chance to put insecticide in it. Be sure of the KIND of wheat you are getting, though. Hard wheat is what you want for breads.


Normally it is HARD RED WINTER WHEAT. It has higher protein, and glutin.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Marcus said:


> It's a hour drive for me....and well worth it though the traffic reminded me why I live in the country.
> 
> BTW, if you go to to their website, you can also have it shipped to you though the selection is limited.
> http://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Category3_715839595_10557_21158_-1_N_image_0


Here is the one in Dallas or is it still calle DalWorth like it was when I was there ? LOL

TX - Carrollton (Dallas)

Phone (972) 242-8595 
Address 1100 West Jackson Road


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Nadja said:


> Here is the one in Dallas or is it still calle DalWorth like it was when I was there ? LOL
> 
> TX - Carrollton (Dallas)
> 
> ...


I'm glad to know there is an LDS cannery near me.

As far as Dallas being called DalWorth??? I've lived here all my life, and I've never heard that, in fact it sounds stupid. Nobody from here would call it that, must be a foreigner, or a non-Native Texan who did.

When refering to the area of Dallas and Fort Worth, and the surrounding cities and towns, it's called the Metroplex, or DFW Metroplex. Not DalWorth... :nuts:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Zanazaz said:


> I've lived here all my life, and I've never heard that
> 
> When refering to the area of Dallas and Fort Worth, and the surrounding cities and towns, it's called the Metroplex, or DFW Metroplex. Not DalWorth... :nuts:


HahaHa, I have never heard that either!

There was a trucking/freight hauling company a while back call DalWorth, I don't know if they are still around or not.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Marcus said:


> Hint for those who don't go to one regularly: Thursdays are the best day to go since you can get the excess cans for the same price as the folks who actually did the canning. As reported before on another thread, health regulations require them to finish canning entire bags even if the folks doing the canning don't want the items.


Last time I was in my local cannery, they told me they could no longer sell the stuff 'left over'. Maybe its a local law?


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Hmmm.... 1:45 to the nearest one to me. I think I already have most of what one would normally put in cans, anyway. They just do dry goods, right?


Yes. The bottom link is a pdf of the order form. Their prices are very reasonable.

http://providentliving.org/self-reliance/food-storage/home-storage-center-order-form?lang=eng
http://providentliving.org/bc/provi...1_HSC_OrderFormUS_EngNov2011_pdf.pdf?lang=eng


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> Last time I was in my local cannery, they told me they could no longer sell the stuff 'left over'. Maybe its a local law?


I don't know. I was just happy to get pre-canned items for the same price as what the people who actually canned it paid.

It may have to do with how strict the local health regs are for food service preparers (Health cards and the like.)


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Nadja said:


> Here is the one in Dallas or is it still calle DalWorth like it was when I was there ?


I googled it and there is nothing about DalWorth.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

kejmack said:


> I googled it and there is nothing about DalWorth.


There is a Dalworthington Gardens, TX. a small city in Tarrant County. I suppose Dalworth could be a nickname for that city?


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

machinist said:


> DJgang,
> 
> We've been grinding wheat straight out of the combine for 35+ years now. That way, the grain elevator doesn't get the chance to put insecticide in it. Be sure of the KIND of wheat you are getting, though. Hard wheat is what you want for breads.


I couldn't remember which one was for bread, glad that you mentioned it. I think all that's grown in this area is soft wheat.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Now that I am thinking about it, I think it's soft wheat around here.

Isn't the hard wheat grown more in mid west and northern states? I am in Alabama. I do need to find this out!

Thanks for your input.


----------

